# Ibook 12''.... Je v passer du côté obscure...



## thegreatfab (30 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour...

Et oui, je suis nouveau sur ce forum... Merci Google.

Je suis pro-PC depuis longtemps (trop?) et depuis qq. semaines je cherche un portable pour un usage banal... Internet dans mon lit, du Word, du PowerPoint, mater des DivX dans le train, écouter des mp3, faire du Linux...

Ah oui... Je voulais un 12'', un truc petit quoi....

Bien sur, je connaissait Apple mais bon.... Je ne v pas relancer les polémiques stériles... Et là, que vois-je sur l'Apple Store... Un Ibook (avant la maj).

Je v demander qq. conseils à un pôte qui possède un PB et bien sûr , en tant que vrai Mac-user, que des louanges sur MacOS X, le matos.... Cependant, il me dit d'attendre pour faire mon achat et de voir les nouvelles annonces (lors de l'Apple Expo)...

Et là, il y a qq. jours, l'Ibook 12'' G4 qui me fait de l'oeil....

Bon OK... Tout ça pour quoi ?? Juste qq. question avant de passer commande car je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste de l'univers Mac.

1) Aucun problème pour commander sur l'Apple Store ??

2) J'ai lu qu'il valait mieux acheter de la mémoire non Apple ?? C la même que pour les PC portable ?? La compatibilité ne pose pas de problème ??

3) A terme, je v installer un reseau wifi chez moi. En regardant les spécificité de la carte Extrem Airport, j'ai lu que la norme "g" ne se faisait qu'entre une borne Apple et une carte Apple. Si j'installe un point d'accès chez moi, cela surement une norme "g" mais pas Apple (reseau de 3 PCs).... et donc ma carte AirPort Extrem ne marchera qu'avec la norme "b". J'ai juste ?? Il y a un moyen de la faire marcher à 54 mb sans passer par la borne Apple ??

4) Le Ibook 12'' est un bon choix ?? Il est silencieux ?? Il ne chauffe pas trop ??

EDIT
4.1) La logithèque... On trouve tout ??

4.2) Les logiciels de bases pour lire les DivX, les mp3, le net, le mail....

4.3) Unix marche bien sur Mac ?? Bonne comptabilité avec Linux (j'imagine que oui) ??
/EDIT

5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??

En tous cas, je vous remercie par avance et désolé si ces questions ont été posé avant mais votre forum est immense.... J'ai pas tout lu encore !!!!

A+


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 1) Aucun problème pour commander sur l'Apple Store ??



je commande trés souvent dessus aucun probleme



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 2) J'ai lu qu'il valait mieux acheter de la mémoire non Apple ?? C la même que pour les PC portable ?? La compatibilité ne pose pas de problème ??



tu peu acheter de la ram PC sans problème mais privilégie les ram de marque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 3) A treme, je v installer un reseau wifi chez moi. En regardant les spécificité de la carte Extrem Airport, j'ai lu que la norme "g" ne se faisait qu'entre une borne Apple et une carte Apple. Si j'installe un point d'accès chez moi, cela surement une norme "g" mais pas Apple (reseau de 3 PCs).... et donc ma carte AirPort Extrem ne marchera qu'avec la norme "b". J'ai juste ?? Il y a un moyen de la faire marcher à 54 mb sans passer par la borne Apple ??



les carte airport extreme (802.11G) sont aussi compatible avec le l'airport classic (802.11B), la preuve mon alu 12" est en extreme et ma base en airport classic, sinon pour avoir du 54 Mb il faut que tu achette un point d'accès en 802.11G



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4) Le Ibook 12'' est un bon choix ?? Il est silencieux ?? Il ne chauffe pas trop ??



c'est la machine parfaite pour un switcheur, sinon pour le bruit et la chaleur on ne pas trop t'en parler car le 12" viens seulement d'être annoncer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??




euh, ça sera ici


----------



## qslprod (30 Octobre 2003)

Hello et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je ne pourrais pas trop t'aider car je suis en cours de switch (j'attend mon pb).

Cependant, pour avoir travaillé avec des professionnels sur mac, je peux t'assurrer qu'en bien des points le mac c autre chose niveau stabilité, bon sens...

Bref pour qui doit faire de l'informatique pro c un vrai gain de temps et de qualité. Donc pour l'utilisation grand public c idem avec la simplicité et l'ergonmie de os X en plus.

Maintenant le mac n'est pas la perfection, il peut planter, il peut y avoir des pb comme chez tous les constructeurs.
Bref la perfection n'existe pas. Disons que le mac s'en rapproche


----------



## Onra (30 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 2) J'ai lu qu'il valait mieux acheter de la mémoire non Apple ?? C la même que pour les PC portable ?? La compatibilité ne pose pas de problème ??



Apple ne fait pas de mémoire, mais elle la revend au prix de l'uranium enrichi. Donc en général, on conseille souvent d'acheter un mac avec le moins de ram possible et d'acheter chez un revendeur une barrette pour la coller de suite dans la machine. La compatibilité ne pose pas plus de pbm que sur PC. Des fois y'a des barrettes qui passent pas, il faut la retourner pour l'échanger et ainsi de suite.



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4) Le Ibook 12'' est un bon choix ?? Il est silencieux ?? Il ne chauffe pas trop ??



Normalement les iBooks sont silencieux, et ne chauffe pas trop, excepté après une partie de deux heures d'UT en réseau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est une bonne machine, bien finie et solide.



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4.1) La logithèque... On trouve tout ??



Oui, et il y a bcp de freeware ou shareware. Beaucoup de logiciel libre aussi car OS X est un Unix. D'ailleurs Panther est livré avec X11, ce qui permet de faire tourner facilement des applis linux développé pour X11.



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4.2) Les logiciels de bases pour lire les DivX, les mp3, le net, le mail....



Mail est un client fournit en standard qui est très bien.
Safari et IE sont fourni en standard. Sinon, y'a aussi mozilla et tous ses p'tits copains.
MP3: iTunes (ripp, play and burn) tu peux d'ores et déjà l'essayer car Apple vient de sortir la version PC.
DivX : VLC ou MPlayer



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??



Des conseils ici même, dans la joie et la bonne humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, tu peux aller voir le site  d'OS X Facile.


J'allais oublier : bienvenue !


----------



## Onra (30 Octobre 2003)

Dernier détail mais qui a son importance, le côté obscur c'est celui des PCs. Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de regarder la couleur des machines IBM ou DELL, qui est noire, en total opposition avec celle de l'iBook, eMac et iMac, qui est le blanc...


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2003)

Voilà Mac OS X sur PC !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??



http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> 
> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??



Et une fois que tu auras reçu la bête, va sur versiontracker et télécharge "Launchbar"... et là windwows prend une grosse, très grosse claque!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon switch!

A.


----------



## thegreatfab (30 Octobre 2003)

Salut....

Merci pour les liens et les réponses aux questions....

Je v surement faire un tout dans un Apple Store ce week-end pour voir la chose et passer commande dans la foulée.

J'espère que je ne viendrai pas trop poluer votre forum avec mes questions de Newbee !!!! Heureusement qu'il y a la fonction recherche....

Encore merci


----------



## Lodoss (30 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4.2) Les logiciels de bases pour lire les DivX, les mp3, le net, le mail....



Divx Mplayer ou Vlc gratuit avec une préférence pour Mplayer et je n'ai eu aucun problème à lire les Divx que j'ai.
Par contre j'ai refilé un de mes films à des pôtes PCistes et 1 n'a pas pu le lire du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et l'autre a galéré dur pour arriver à le lire de façon saccadé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mp3 : iTunes qui fait tout gratuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



net : la bombe Safari gratuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mail : Mail et toujours gratos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??



Avant tout ici : c'est le paradis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la vidéo :  Mac et vidéo 
Sur le tout nouveau Panther un super dossier  Ici 
Sur le mac en général MacG donc et puis si t'est un bidouilleur  Mac Bidouille 
Voilà mes préférés mais il y en à bien d'autres tu verras on n'est pas si peu nombreux que d'aucun veulent bien le croire ou le faire croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors bienvenu dans le monde de la Mac triX
 un monde ou travailler sur un ordinateur devient simple et ou en prend de plus en plus de plaisir avec le temps


----------



## iMax (31 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Mac OS X sur PC !!!



[mode nostalgique] Ah, mon premier powerbook, snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/mode nostalgique]

Depuis, un Pismo et un 12' dont je suis très content


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Octobre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 5) Des conseils ?? Des liens ??



Au fait sous Safari, n'oublie pas d'activer les onglets. Là aussi Windows et son explorer prend une méchante baffe.

Sinon jette un oeil à Onyx qui te servira à coup sûr pour nettoyer ton système de temps en temps.
Et si tu as un portable (téléphone) BT, Salling Clicker devrait t'intéresser.
J'allais oublier: fais le malin avec tes icones: http://www.iconfactory.com ou http://www.xicons.com ou http://animeicons.free.fr/nouvelles.php.
Pour rester dans les chtits trucs inutiles, jette un oeil aux beauuuux screensavers que l'on a sous mac. Tu en trouveras des biens sur la page d'Apple ou dans un des sujets du forum.
Ah vi! Last but not least at all: Graphic Converter, l'un des shareware limite indispensable sous mac.

Valà, avec ça tu es paré.

Et vas-y pour les questions!

A.


----------



## bartsimp (31 Octobre 2003)

Une question à propos de la RAM, c'est de la SO-DIM pour un pb je suppose?

Je suppose aussi que ce n'est pas de la SD RAM mais de la DDR, il faut acheter de la 2100 ou 2700?
thanks

ps: je me suis fait une idée des prix ici : http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/liste/103/?f1=5&amp;f2=4&amp;mq=0&amp;od=prix

ps : moi j'avais un pb 15" G4 avant, g maintenant un pc et j'envisage un rachat d'ibook g4. Voili


----------



## Lupin sansei (1 Novembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> 4.3) Unix marche bien sur Mac ?? Bonne comptabilité avec Linux (j'imagine que oui) ??
> /EDIT



tu n'apprendras rien si on te dis que Mac OS X c'est un Unix?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour Linux, il y a evidemment moins de distribution disponibles que sur la plateforme x86 mais il y a une excellent distribution basée sur la redhat si je ne m'abuse.

Yellow Dog Linux


----------



## thegreatfab (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon ben voilà..... J'ai passé commande de mon premier Mac (iBook 12'') ce matin.

Une 10aine de jours à attendre (normalement) et je pourrais enfin juger par moi même du matos, des logiciels....

Voir enfin, si Mac et Apple sont si.....

Il me tarde...

En attendant d'avoir un choc je garde mes 3 PCs sous XP et Linux (et tout ce beau monde, marche parfaitement bien --&gt; j'ai plus de problème avec Linux qu'avec XP !!!).

A suivre....


----------



## thegreatfab (18 Décembre 2003)

Ah y est !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!

Putain, il est pas mal... Bon là j'installe les soft mais j'aime bien ça taille..... 

Ah enfin.... Bon commandé le 6, reçu le 18, soit 9 jours ouvrés.....

Bon, ben je v enfin voir Mac OS X !!!!!


----------



## Nine (18 Décembre 2003)

Salut à toi,

Comme toi je compte passer sur ibook mais j'ai encore des hésitations (tu peux voir certains de mes messages) et en particulier sur le 12" et le 14", donc si tu peux me faire un comentaire lorsque tu l'auras un peu utilisé du genre la taille de l'écran n'est pas trop petite (pour des applic comme word ou excel)pareil pour les films ?

Merci


----------



## takamaka (18 Décembre 2003)

Bienvenue chez nous!


----------



## thegreatfab (19 Décembre 2003)

Salut

Première impression : BIEN

Bien sûr, je n'ai aucun repère sur Mac, alors je bataille un peu (j'ai les réflexes Windows).

La Pomme (en haut), elle est active.... Ben j'ai mis pas mal de temps à m'en rendre comte !!!!!! Rigolez pas, au fond, je débute !!

Je suis content, même si je n'ai pas eu le choc auquel je m'attendais après avoir tant lu sur ce forum.

Mac OS X est bien. Je suis un peu dérouté par les réglages.

La fonction "Exposé" est surprenante !!!

Pour le restre, je v voir en utilisation courante (mail, musique, divX...)

En attendant, je suis CONTENT !!!!

A+


----------



## Lupin sansei (20 Décembre 2003)

non evidement, je pense pas que l'on peut s'attendre a un grand choc en passant sous mac. Par contre l'ecart entre les 2 plateformes va se creuser avec le temps: tu verras a l'usage que le degre de conception et de finition de mac os et des iApplications est bien plus eleves que sous windows, ce qui rend l'utilisation du mac bien plus plaisante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on peut regretter que, pour une entreprise qui pretend faire switcher des windows users, il n,y ai pratiquement aucune doc fournie avec la machine. Meme un utlisateur confirme PC est largue en arrivant sur le Mac. alors au debut, on rame et on cherche....

et nhesite pas a essaye des glisse-depose un peu partout, ca fonctionne souvent.


----------



## thegreatfab (21 Décembre 2003)

Salut....

C vrai que je suis pas mal séduit par la bête.... C bien pensé Mac OS X (j'adore l'Unix intégré).

Par contre, je suis perdu. C vrai qu'un petit manuel n'aurait pas été superflu car pour faire des trucs je suis un peu perdu. Ca va venir avec le temps.

Enfait, ce qui m'embête vraiment c de ne pas savoir la signifiation des extensions (.img .dmg .sit ...) et je ne sais pas comment il faut faire pour graver des données et comment transférer mon carnet d'adresse Outlook Express sur Mail ou le Carnet d'adresse (aucun format d'importation/exportation compatible entre les deux soft)

Je crois que j'ai pas mal de lecture sur le forum qui m'attend !!!!


----------



## Lupin sansei (21 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Salut....
> 
> Enfait, ce qui m'embête vraiment c de ne pas savoir la signifiation des extensions (.img .dmg .sit ...) et je ne sais pas comment il faut faire pour graver des données et comment transférer mon carnet d'adresse Outlook Express sur Mail ou le Carnet d'adresse (aucun format d'importation/exportation compatible entre les deux soft)



qques elements de reponses si tu ne les as pas deja. .img et .dmg sont des formats d'images disques. c'est un format est souvent utilise sur le mac. Peut etre que sous win c'est massivement arrive aussi. Comme tu as pu le remarquer, clicker sur un .dmg fait "monter" un disque amovible sur le bureau. Tu peux egalement graver ces images-disques via l'utilitaire de disques dans le rep utilitaires. C'est par ce meme programme que tu peux toi meme creer ces images a partir de Cd, DVD, disques dur ou repertoires.
Tu vas decouvrir le bonheur d'insaller une appli juste ne la glissant sur le bureau, sans passer par un installateur qui soupoudre ton DD de fichiers.

Pour gaver tes donnes, soit tu passe par l'utilitqire de disque et creant un image disque contenant les donnes que tu graves ensuite, soit tu met un CD-R vierge, il monte sur le bureau. ensuite, tu y deposses tes fichiers dedans, enfin, tu le mets a la corbeille pour que le finder grave le CD.

Pour le carnet d'adresses, verifies si outlook te permet d'exporter tes adresses sous le formet Vcard (de memoire).


----------



## Lordwizard (22 Décembre 2003)

Nine a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore des hésitations (tu peux voir certains de mes messages) et en particulier sur le 12" et le 14"



J'ai eu les deux entre les mains, et franchement, il s'agit d'une décision très perso !!! A toi de bouger et allez les voirs dans un magazin pour te faire une décision !!

N'oublie pas que les deux modèles sont en maxi 1024*768, et donc la surface de travail est rigoureusement la même entre le 12 et 14" !!!

Après c'est tes yeux et surtout la mobilité nécessaire qui font la différence...

En gros, tu bouge bcp = 12"
Tu l'utilisera plus en fixe = 14"


----------



## thegreatfab (22 Décembre 2003)

Merci Lupin sansei pour ces qq. astuces.....

Pour la différence entre un 12'' et un 14'', c vrai que c un choix de feeling.

J'ai opté pour le 12'' car je v bouger pas mal avec et je voulais un encombrement minimal.... Sinon, j'aurai opté pour un PC 14 ou 15''.

Mais si cet ordinateur doit être ton ordi principal je te coseille d'opter pour un dalle plus grande (14) ou alors un écran externe et un clavier/souris supplémentaire. L'écran est surrement un peu juste pour faire du Word toute la journée dessus (mais bon, je travaille sur un 22'' toute la journée).

A+ et merci à la communauté de Mac G pour les conseils.


----------



## quico (24 Décembre 2003)

tu as reçu bcp de mails positifs, regarde également sur le forum les réactions des mécontents, dont je fais partie.
18 mois après l'achat, mon iBook 600 MHz a eu :
+ le crashage du disk dur, qui a été changé
+ le crashage de la batterie
+ le crashage en cours de l'écran, lié visiblement à la connectique entre le corps et l'écran

Celui de ma femme, même âge, iBook 500 MHz :
+ crashage batterie

Cela fait beaucoup. En plus la carte vidéo est visiblement soudée, donc pas d'évolution possible. Résultat, des jeux récents me sont interdits (e.g. SimCity 4).

Voilà.


----------



## Lordwizard (24 Décembre 2003)

Tiens encore un... Tu devrais faire copain avec graphistecomfr...
Vous pouvez même fondez un club !!!


----------



## Sebang (24 Décembre 2003)

quico a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait beaucoup. En plus la carte vidéo est visiblement soudée, donc pas d'évolution possible. Résultat, des jeux récents me sont interdits (e.g. SimCity 4).



...
As-tu seuleument essayé de faire tourner Sim City 4 sur un PC portable de 18 mois ?
Evidemment que ça ne tourne pas correctement !!
Déjà un portable (surtout un iBook), c'est dés le départ des composants qui ont fait leurs preuves plusieurs mois avant dans la gamme pro et/ou qui sont pas de super haute technologie (cf la Radeon 9200 des iBook G4, toute récente et pour la première fois dans les portables Apple, mais avec seulement 32mb).

Je veux dire, c'est normal, surtout si on veut jouer correctement, de toujours avoir les dernières cartes graphiques et tout le dernier matos. Faut accepter le fait que même sur un iBook G4 flambant neuf, Ghost Recon (qui au moins 1 an et demi, soit 18 mois) rame toujours très souvent avec les détails à fond.

Mais tout ceci, je le savais quand j'ai acheté mon iBook G4. Je savais que la carte graphique était soudée et qu'il faudrait que je change d'ordi pour en changer. Je ne m'en plains pas comme tu le fais. Faut pas rigoler non plus, les gars qui font des jeux, ils font toujours de la surenchère graphique pour impressionner nos mirettes de joueurs blasés. Du coup, il faut du matos haut de gamme pour suivre. Et ils vont pas essayer de rendre leur jeu compatible avec des machines complètement "dépassées" au niveau graphique (8mb de Vram dans ton iBook ? Sim City 4 demande au minimum 32mb de Vram (cf la doc) et 64 sont vivement recommandés).

De toute manière, même au moment de sa sortie, ton iBook avait une carte graphique à peine au niveau pour les jeux (tout comme celle de l'iBook G4 qui est limite). Et ça, ça s'appelle de l'entrée de gamme. C'est pas pour rien que c'est pas cher, c'est parce que la technologie embarquée se fait "vieille" comparé au haut de gamme (t'as qu'à zieuter la différence technologique entre un iBook G4 et un PowerBook 17" 1.33). Le prix n'est pas l même non plus.

Il est clair que lorsque l'on veut jouer à des jeux 3D récents avec une machine vieille de 18 mois, il vaut mieux passer son chemin et se rabattre, dans ton cas, sur un Sim City 3000 qui est mine de rien très bien et qui est beaucoup plus adapté à ta machine.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair, mais j'espère l'avoir été suffisamment pour que tu comprennes qu'il vaut mieux aller s'acheter une Xbox/GameCube/PS2 pour jouer à de tels jeux si tu ne comptes pas changer de machine !


----------



## minime (24 Décembre 2003)

quico a dit:
			
		

> En plus la carte vidéo est visiblement soudée, donc pas d'évolution possible. Résultat, des jeux récents me sont interdits (e.g. SimCity 4).



Il faut se rendre compte que pour l'instant la possibilité d'upgrader la carte graphique d'un portable est *extrêmement* rare, et concerne uniquement le marché des fanas de jeux vidéo, qui n'ont pas de scrupules à acheter une machine onéreuse. Sur le modèle Area-51m d'Alienware le module graphique avec radiateur et ventilo peut être changé en devissant un compartiment.


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

ça doit êtres pleins de glaires chez vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous comprenez pas ?!? Glaires -&gt; Crashage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon laissez je sais ou est la sortie


----------



## quico (24 Décembre 2003)

et bien je vois qu'il n'est pas de bon ton de critiquer un produit... critiquable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je trouve que c'est très préjudiciable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma critique se base sur des faits, et mon revendeur Apple m'avait dejà alerter sur la qualité déclinante de certains produits Apple, comme le iBook. Ceci est lié à un tirage des prix vers le bas (de facto de la qualité) pour rester compétitif - ce n'est pas un jugement moral sur les pratiques de Apple. Alors que je ne me gêne pas pour faire ce type de jugement à l'encontre de Microsoft, qui a tué la créativité d'un marché, et nous impose des logiciels médiocres et onéreux.

Ceci dit : oui les iBook ont des talons d'achille, oui les produits accessoires sont chers, oui on peut avoir des gros pbs avec un iBook. Et c'est mon cas. 1500  ce n'est pas une petite somme, et se retrouver avec un écran à réparer soi-même (la réparation est hors de prix semble-t-il) est extrêmement irritant. Vous imaginez poiur le grand public ? Je suis dans la ercherche, je peux me lancer là dedans (même si j'ai autre chose à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais pour le grand public ?...

Voilà. Je suis aussi attaché à Apple, mais il faut rester objectif. Au mois d'aout à Grenoble les iBook reviennent en troupeau chez le revendeur... la prise téléphonique n'est protégée des surtensions... à caus e des orgaes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

au niveau de la carte video et des jeux... cela n'a rien d'eonnant

les ibook G4 sont deja largué question jeux... et leurs propietaires n'auront plus qu'a les changer dans 6 mois... si ils veulent continuer a faire tourner les derniers jeux dessus (avec des resolutions  moyennes...)


----------



## quetzalk (25 Décembre 2003)

Bon on est déjà largement hors sujet, mais après tout... 
bref, franchement, par pitié ne nous rejouez pas le coup de ces pauvres malheureux éditeurs qui n'ont pas les moyens d'optimiser leur programmes et qui n'ont d'autre choix, c'est affreux, que de créer des jeux qui tourneront de justesse sur les derniers haut de gamme sortis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tout cela n'est que marketing pour vendre autant des machines que des softs, car à l'heure actuelle avec n'importe quelle bécane bas de gamme on peut TOUT faire à la maison et même dans pas mal de boulots (mail, internet, texte, comptes, lire des films, retouche photo...). Tout, SAUF, jouer à des jeux 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et hop besoin d'une nouvelle machine...
hum, et je dis ça juste pour l'exemple, du temps du commodore 64, les générations technologiques passant moins vite, les éditeurs apprenant à "faire avec" et les utilisateurs à garder leur ordi, les derniers jeux sortis étaient (relativement pour l'époque) tout à fait fabuleux comparés à leurs ainés à config strictement égale.
Autre exemple (qu'est-ce que je fais long, ça doit être de bosser le jour de Noel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur mon G3 le jeu Driver avec plein d'objets animés, des décors texturés etc tourne très bien, alors que Formule 1 2000, qui n'est pas plus complexe ni plus beau mais sorti 1 an et demi + tard, tourne de justesse "tout au mini".
ça me gonfle.








Bon pour revenir au sujet, c'est normal après avoir eu plein de merdes sur son IB qu'il ait envie de lui reprocher plein de trucs...










et du coup le gars qui était tout content de son nouveau mac il ose plus rien dire


----------



## Lordwizard (25 Décembre 2003)

Mais si quico, tu peux critiquer ce que tu veux et quand tu veux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il se trouve que je dois être à mon 20ème Mac acheté perso ou avec et pour des amis ou pour la famille, (sans même compter les accessoires comme les écrans, iPod ou autres iSight) et que notamment sur les portables j'ai perso un iBook G3 500 12" "ice" et je viens juste d'offrir à ma copine un iBook G4 14"...

Et tu sais quoi? Ben j'ai jamais eu le moindre pêt de travers, ni le moindre pixel mort ni le moindre pb Hardware excepté des lecteurs optiques ou des DD usés par le temps, que je me suis fait un plaisir de changer pour pas cher chez le chinois du coin pour avoir de nouveaux modèles bien plus véloces...

Bref soit je suis béni par les dieux soit je représente l'autre catégorie (d'heureux) utilisateurs de la pomme, et c'est vrai que ca me gonfle quand malheureusement des personnes déçus a juste titre par la qualité de leurs matos, critiquent a tous va une gamme (les iBooks) que je trouve extra.


----------



## sylko (25 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et je ne sais pas comment il faut faire pour graver des données et comment transférer mon carnet d'adresse Outlook Express sur Mail ou le Carnet d'adresse (aucun format d'importation/exportation compatible entre les deux soft)



Une aide sur le site d'Apple 

Bienvenue sur MacGe


----------



## thegreatfab (25 Décembre 2003)

Après mes premières heures d'égarement, où je pensais pouvoir tout faire sans lire une seule ligne d'aide, je me suis fais une raison et j'ai utilisé l'aide intégré dans MacOS X, le site de "switch" d'Apple et ce forum.

Elle est drolement bien faite cette aide....

Pour l'instant, c que du bonheur.

Je sais que ma machine est déjà dépassé pour les derniers jeux qui demandent bcp de ressources, mais je ne l'ai pas acheté pour ça..... J'ai un gros PC à la maison (avec 3 fois plus de GHz que mon ibook et une super CG) et une X-Box.

Pour en revenir à l'iBook et à ma découverte du "coté obscure", je suis vraiment content, très content. C vraiment une belle machine pour le prix. J'espère ne pas avoir trop de problème dans les mois qui arrivent.

Ah mater un DivX dans les bouchons...... LE PIED (sauf qu'il faut mettre le frein à main, sinon on recule et on s'emplatre la voiture de derrière !!!!).

Bref, une semaine d'utilisation, de nombreuses découvertes, un bonheur de tous les instants. Vivement que je rentre chez moi et j'installe mon point d'accès Wifi.... c ma cops qui fait la gueule...

Un jouyeux Noël à la communauté de Mac G et aux gentilles personnes qui m'ont aidé, pour mes premiers pas, à travers ce forum.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

quetzalk...

tu dis que tu fais tourner driver sur ton imac 400... a t on avis j'ai quelque espoir de le voir tourner sur ma bécanne ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pour les voileux... vous ne connaitriez pas quelques ch'tit jeux de voile sympathique et pas gourmand ??






zoyeuuuuuuu noëëëëlllllll


----------



## quetzalk (26 Décembre 2003)

Yep !

Driver tourne "bien" sur mon imac G3 avec sa pôv ATI 128 (8mo) - sous OS 9, pas testé sous Classic - donc chez toi ça devrait être tout à fait correct. Quand je dis "bien", c'est pas "tout à fond" certes mais avec assez de détails pour que ça soit joli et fluide, jouable quoi ! 
C'est un jeu super d'ailleurs, assez marrant qui plus est, et à l'époque je l'avais commandé aux US car introuvable en France, j'ai pas compris qu'il n'ait pas eu plus de succès ? Actuellement on ne le trouve guère que sur alapage ou amazone, et encore...

Bon Noël à part ça !!!


----------



## quico (26 Décembre 2003)

Mais non, mais non... ce n'est pas une critique à tout va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ni une simple extrapolation d'un cas personnel. C'est aussi le constat de certains revendeurs, qui ont toujours défendu, et continuent de défendre, les produits Apple.

Au niveau d'une production industrielle, la qualité d'un produit est l'exigence au niveau de l'écart type à la sortie d'usine. Cela veut dire que pour certaines marques - ou simplement certaines séries dans une marque donnée - on a par exemple 0.01 % de chance sur tomber sur un produit défecteux. Dans d'autres cas, on aura 1 ou 2 %.

C'est tout. Pour être compétitif, Apple a tiré sur les prix. On ne fera croire à personne que ceci n'a pas de conséquences sur la qualité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tant mieux pour toi si tu n'as pas eu de problème avec ton iBook. Mes deux postes fixes précédents n'ont jamais eu non plus de pbs...










			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Mais si quico, tu peux critiquer ce que tu veux et quand tu veux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (30 Décembre 2003)

quico a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait beaucoup. En plus la carte vidéo est visiblement soudée, donc pas d'évolution possible. Résultat, des jeux récents me sont interdits (e.g. SimCity 4).



 Tous les portables ont une puce graphique soudée. De plus trouver des cartes graphiques pour Mac ce n'est déjà pas simple alors imagines des puces graphiques... D'autant plus qu'Apple préconise de ne quasiment rien toucher à l'intérieur de son portable. Si ce n'est par ses soins (Apple Assistance).

Donc =&gt; T'as ton AppleCare ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (30 Décembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bref soit je suis béni par les dieux soit je représente l'autre catégorie (d'heureux) utilisateurs de la pomme, et c'est vrai que ca me gonfle quand malheureusement des personnes déçus a juste titre par la qualité de leurs matos, critiquent a tous va une gamme (les iBooks) que je trouve extra.



Tiens, enfin tu reconnais faire partie d'une minorité !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si le Saint Esprit veille sur toi ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas de la majorité de l'humanité.
Okay l'iBook est un superbe objet. Okay, son ergonomie est largement supérieure à celle de ses concurrents. Mais ses composant electroniques sont merdebiques ou alors le montage a été mal conçut. Déjà l'absence de ventilo sur les 'revision' précédents était une aberration.
Ensuite, pour les expérimentés du Macintosh, habitués à de la quincaillerie fiable (et pour cause vu le prix !), ces versions d'iBook sont relégués à de l'outillage jetable. Bien fait pour eux, à croire que Macintosh c'est du bon, du robuste. Il va leur falloir s'habituer à la réalité du marché. Et si Apple Assistance sont des voleurs (je ne parle même pas du Store...), tant pis pour eux. Il ne leur fallait pas croire naïvement à la communication d'Apple et de Steve Jobs qui vise à l'angelisme. La réalité du marché a changé et Apple en est à la pointe.
Evidemment il ne faut pas trop taper sur la pomme car comment ferait-elle pour switcher les pauvres poires, augmenter sa part de marché et pérenniser le cours de son action en Bourse ?
Tous unis pour une même cause, c'est ça une communauté. Et surtout pas de contestation qui viendrait mettre en danger cet équilibre fragile.

Finalement entrer dans le jeu de branding d'Apple c'est comme entrer dans une secte. Voire un parti politique.

[envolée lyrique]_Brrrrr, mais où sont passé les Mac-users lucides ayant conservé l'esprit Cana... euh nan, l'esprit d'Apple des premières années. Créatif et au service de l'Homme plutôt que du pognon._[/envolée lyrique]


----------



## Lordwizard (1 Janvier 2004)

Ce bla-bla peut continuer des lustres, tu trouve que la qualité à baissé, je trouve que mon iBook est increvable (voyages, chutes, rayures etc...)...

Tu pense qu'Apple à changé, que c'etais pour la bonne cause au debut et pour le fric maintenant, et que je suis obnubilé par Jobs, c'est tout le contraire, pour moi Apple tout comme au premier jour, est là pour le fric point barre. 

On en revient toujours à la même histoire, Apple n'a pas changé , c'est toi qui à decroché à un moment...

Enfin si il y a bien une chose dont je suis sûr, c'est de faire parti de la vaste majorité des heureux utilisateurs de Mac !!!
Tous ceux qui ont malheureusement des problèmes hardware, bien que fort visibles sur ce forum ou d'autres, vous ne representais heureusement qu'une faible minorité, désolé


----------



## Stan Lupin (4 Janvier 2004)

Les utilisateurs mécontant font toujours plus de bruit que les utilisateurs content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais bientôt acheté un ibook G4 12 pouces et je vous donnerai mon avis dessus aussi


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Okay l'iBook est un superbe objet. Okay, son ergonomie est largement supérieure à celle de ses concurrents. Mais ses composant electroniques sont merdebiques ou alors le montage a été mal conçut. Déjà l'absence de ventilo sur les 'revision' précédents était une aberration.
> Ensuite, pour les expérimentés du Macintosh, habitués à de la quincaillerie fiable (et pour cause vu le prix !), ces versions d'iBook sont relégués à de l'outillage jetable. Bien fait pour eux, à croire que Macintosh c'est du bon, du robuste. Il va leur falloir s'habituer à la réalité du marché.



Pas d'accord avec toi, je suis MacUser depuis 11 ans, et en achetant un iBook je savais à quoi m'attendre de plus je suis plutôt agréablement surpris par la robustesse et surtout les performances remarquable de la machine !



> Apple en est à la pointe



Je crois que sur ce point Apple a beaucoup a apprendre de Microsoft !!! 



> Evidemment il ne faut pas trop taper sur la pomme car comment ferait-elle pour switcher les pauvres poires, augmenter sa part de marché et pérenniser le cours de son action en Bourse ?
> Tous unis pour une même cause, c'est ça une communauté. Et surtout pas de contestation qui viendrait mettre en danger cet équilibre fragile.



La tu me sembles bien naïf, que dire des concurents PC !! tu devrais refaire un historique de l'inforamtique de ces 15 dernières années et tu en apprendrais bcp sur ce qu'est une secte informatique dont le plus grand gourou est Bill !! lui est un champion de la pérennisation de l'action boursière, sur ce point Steeve est un philantrope en comparaison !!


----------



## quico (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je mets encore de l'huile sur le feu, mais je trouve vraiment surprenant que les adeptes de Apple soient incapables de critiquer un produit, et qui plus est, d'accepter des critiques. Personnellement, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai eu des pbs avec l'iBook que mon opinion sur ce produit s'est faite.

Les revendeurs blament une qualité médiocre, et eux voient revenir les produits !!!! C'est vrai que je n'ai pas de chiffres, si vous en avez je veux bien les voir. En tous cas, mon revendeur a eu ce smots "Apple n'est plus ce que c'était".

Voilà. Mr Lordwizard peut appeler cela du bla-bla et ironiser à souhait (soit dit en passant la politesse et le respect d'autrui s'appliquent sur ce forum), il y a un mécontentement qui ne concerne pas que les usagers.

Dire que le iBook a un côté camelote ne signifie pas que l'on ne reconnait pas à Apple ses qualités, son sens de l'innovation, et la qualité de ses produits (enfin, autre que le iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Les utilisateurs Apple ne forment pas une secte, mais beaucoup sont des accrocs qui perdent leur sens critique, et ceci aussi parce que Apple est en position délicate face au monstre PC/Microsoft. Pour ce qui est de l'analyse des méfaits de Bill, je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord. Mais n'idolatrons pas non plus : Mac OS X ne fait pas partie du monde libre, etc...

Bref. On sort du sujet. Si quelqu'un a des chiffres sur les retours de iBook, et surtout des statistiques comparées avec d'autres produits (Powerbook, PCs...), elles seraient fort utiles.

Bonne soirée, Eric.





			
				Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, enfin tu reconnais faire partie d'une minorité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thegreatfab (5 Janvier 2004)

Ah....... Je suis content car mon sujet a été vachement lu.....

Je répète que je suis content de mon ibook.

C vrai que pour la finition, c bof : clavier pas parfaitement plat, la batterie qui n'est pas trop alignée....

Rien de bien grave pour une machine à 1200. Ce genre de détail m'aurez fait chier sur une machine à 2500 ou 3000.

Mais à part ça, je le trouve vraiment bien. Je suis pas un spécialiste non plus : c mon premier portable et je suis habitué à monter mes PC de A à Z.

On verra dans 6 mois, avec plus de recul, mais là, pour l'instant.... Un portable et le wifi..... Le bonheur !!!


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Janvier 2004)

quico a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Mr Lordwizard peut appeler cela du bla-bla et ironiser à souhait (soit dit en passant la politesse et le respect d'autrui s'appliquent sur ce forum), il y a un mécontentement qui ne concerne pas que les usagers.



Tu as de la chance d'être nouvel inscrit et pas bcp de kilometre au compteur dans ce forum... Car arriver avec tes gros sabots, et me barratiner sur la politesse et le respect de machin chose, faut être sacrément gonflé!! Tu veux devenir modérateur, te gêne surtout pas, mais il y en a déjà sur ce forum qui font très bien leurs boulots !!

Les jouxtes notamment avec graphistecomfr, c'est pas la première ni la dernière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et on est des grands garçons !!

Maintenant sur le fond, il s'agit bien de bla-bla car tout dépend où tu met le curseur! Aucun soucis pour critiquer Apple mais pas pour le dénigrer ni prendre qq cas particuliers pour la généralité...

Dans ce même forum iBook, va lire un peu les autres posts et tu verra que la grande majorité se retrouvent avec un matos nickel qui convient parfaitement à leur besoins...

Le revendeur qui t'as sortis "Apple ce n'est plus ce que c'etait", franchement c'est pas un rapide clairvoyant, bref pas une lumière!! 

Moi j'ai vécu la transition de l'informatique entre "artisanat" (apple center ou tu etais reçu comme un roi, bichonné et tout, client = important, bécanes = très cher et véritable investissement) et "produit de masse" car de nos jours l'ordi c'est à Auchan et Carrefour qu'on les trouvent, les marges ont fondu comme neige au soleil!!

Bref l'industrie a effectivement changé dans son ensemble, donc Apple y compris, mais ce serait de la malhonneteté que de faire croire qu'Apple est au même niveau que les autres assembleurs, va donc voir les finitions d'un G5 !!


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je dis comme Lordwizard


----------



## quico (6 Janvier 2004)

Arrgh ! Mon Dieu ! A quoi n'ai-je pas échappé, monsieur le Major !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enfin... A défaut d'avoir de la chance avec le iBook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon c'est pas tout, mais il faut que je change les cables de l'écran du iBook, tout seul comme un grand. Vive l'Apple Care comme dirait notre ami graphistecomfr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance d'être nouvel inscrit et pas bcp de kilometre au compteur dans ce forum... Car arriver avec tes gros sabots, et me barratiner sur la politesse et le respect de machin chose, faut être sacrément gonflé!! Tu veux devenir modérateur, te gêne surtout pas, mais il y en a déjà sur ce forum qui font très bien leurs boulots !!
> 
> Les jouxtes notamment avec graphistecomfr, c'est pas la première ni la dernière
> 
> ...


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Si tu préfères avoir les mains dans le cambouis c'est ton problème


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Mais si quico, tu peux critiquer ce que tu veux et quand tu veux...



Attention quand même à certains évangélistes mac masqués ...



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Je répète que je suis content de mon ibook.
> 
> C vrai que pour la finition, c bof : clavier pas parfaitement plat, la batterie qui n'est pas trop alignée....
> 
> Rien de bien grave pour une machine à 1200.



Oui j'ai remarqué une ou deux touches comme cela, mais rien de grave et surtout fonctionnement normal.


----------



## Lordwizard (6 Janvier 2004)

*Posté par Mélauré : Re: Nouveau : achat d'un Ibook G4 800  [Re: Soba] 
J'ai utilisé un petit iBook G4/800 pendant un mois et c'est un très bon entré de gamme. Bon comme c'était pour ma soeur, je ne l'ai plus mais je reste sur une bonne expérience  

--------------------
Apple User Group Les Gones Du Mac 
TI550 768/40+40+80+120 10.2.6 GPRS &amp; Starmax 4000G3/300 144/140 8.6 &amp; iBook Orange G3/366 572/40 10.2.6 &amp; plus d'iBook G4, snif ! &amp; LCIII-040/66 68/2 8.1 

Le prix de la liberté est l'éternelle vigilance - Col. Christopher Blair (WC IV) *

Effectivement j'ai été très surpris moi aussi, comme quoi l'évangéliste masqué n'est pas forcément qui l'on croirais


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement j'ai été très surpris moi aussi, comme quoi l'évangéliste masqué n'est pas forcément qui l'on croirais



Je ne parlais pas de toi. Tu es un père tranquille à coté de certains extrèmistes


----------

